# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم FIR Dongle تحديثات :  01/08/2013 Fire-Dongle v1.1 Realesed, New Firmware: 0200

## mohamed73

*Fire-Dongle New Update
V1.1*  New Server Improved
New Firmware Improved
Add More Phones..
All Can Update To Firmware: 0200 Without any Problem
Read Codes Fast
Calculate Codes Fast
Fast Direct Unlock 
Now All Is New  *Enjoy*   *Br, Fire-Dongle Team*    *Download:*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

